# Waterfall pump recomendations



## boxhead1990 (Sep 29, 2012)

So my jungles new enclosure in going to put a waterfall thats gunna run the full height

It1200mm tall

What litre per hour pond style pump would be recomended? ?

Sent from my ST25a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WomaBoy (Sep 29, 2012)

Sorry for hijack, but it may help you anyway  post pictures of your waterfalls in enclosures  ahah

WomaBoy


----------



## boxhead1990 (Sep 30, 2012)

Havent built the actual waterfall yet need more foam and acrylic render yet

Sent from my ST25a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## peter1929 (Sep 30, 2012)

hello, I have only looked at this some time ago , using a pump to cool a still.... things to check head pressure = how high it can pump the water up. Liters per hour ( can always get a bigger size and buy an electronic speed controller from Jaycar if it runs of 12v)

I purchased a bulge pump from BCP the smallest one for about $20.00, placed it into a bucket of water, boy dose it pump, has a 10m hose.

hope this helps


----------



## James_Scott (Sep 30, 2012)

If it were me I would use an external canister filter. Im running a couple if Boyu filters and work fine pumping up that high. I have a 300lph and 750lph. If you want a slow streem go the smaller one. 
It also makes cleaning easy when you have them outside the enclosure. Check out boyu canister filter on ebay.


----------



## boxhead1990 (Sep 30, 2012)

I no tje ones your talking about was gunna buy one for my little planted tank a while back


And a bilge pump could be a good idra actually

Il have to think about how I want the resovoir set up too drcisions decisions

Sent from my ST25a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blake182 (Sep 30, 2012)

i want a water fall in my enclosure  is there any thread on how to build one??


----------



## boxhead1990 (Oct 1, 2012)

Not as far as I no im just gunna have a go haha

Sent from my ST25a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## steampunk (Oct 6, 2012)

Here is my waterfall i built for my tree frogs. Im currently writing up instructions on how to build one similar to mine so hopefully that should be on here soon.


----------



## Cougar2007 (Oct 6, 2012)

Im pretty inexperienced with snakes, only 1 diamond but the waterfall is something i can help with. I have kept marine fish tanks all my life and use water falls in my indoor 12ft wide 3 foot deep shark pond. If your going to go a bilge pump or the like, remember they run hot. they are really designed for short quick bursts and i have seen them fail heaps when used in this scenario. I would suggest the canister filter as the first choice for pumping. You set up the reservoir in a bowl shape. i often use a cheap funnel as the base of my mold, cut off the long spout leaving about 2 inches on the end. 

Connect the intake hose for the canister filter to that.

then put the output up to the top of the fountain. I pour the output into a shallow bowl and then let it overflow to the fountain as I believe it looks a little more natural.

This is especially good for reptiles because otherwise the water can get real dirty real quick if your snake likes to have a bath J

My personal preference is the aqua one pond filter. It has a large filter medium capacity and they last forever and a day but they are pricey. The cheaper ones like the boyu and ebay models are ok, but be prepared to replace them roughly every year as the magnets that run them eventually overheat, fail and the thing is a throw away. At least with the aqua one there is parts available.

As for molding. I basically go to bunnings for open flow waterfalls and go straight to the plumbing section. Using all the elbows and y pieces I make up channels for the basic shape. Just adjust the size of the pipe to suit the job 35mm for small fountain and 90-110 for large fountain. Be adventurous. Don’t go with one size, use reducers to get high flow areas.

Once you have that done take it home and use plumbers glue to glue them together. Use a jigsaw to cut the tube in half. If your super keen you now have 2 waterfalls.

For the formwork I use concrete and sandstone pieces to make up the outside around the pipe up to where the edges of your cuts are.

Then get hold of some acrylic texture coat or bucket render (I use Wattyl ready render) and rough coat the whole thing.

Final step coat the whole thing with waterproofing membrane. Which you can buy tinted to any colour. I try an mix a few colors around to get multi level effects but I have heaps of it lying around.

As a final note, if the stone/concrete is to heavy. And even a small one can be really heavy. I mold from auto body filler or fiberglass but with the fiberglass you need to be extra careful or the water will leach into it and it will eventually disintegrate. 

Hope this helps. Pm me if I can help further.

Cheers

Jamie


----------



## boxhead1990 (Oct 7, 2012)

That help a great deal cheers

Il let you all no how I go just need more foam to fill a few areas in and I can start

Sent from my ST25a


----------



## bohdi13 (Oct 7, 2012)

oi_itz_blake96 said:


> i want a water fall in my enclosure  is there any thread on how to build one??



check this out , great DIY video . if you don't like that design check out his other videos .How to make a waterfall (rainforest theme) - YouTube

- - - Updated - - -

this is a good cheap filter by the looks of it http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Aquarium-Internal-Power-Filter-300Lph-NEW-Media-/120634476071?pt=AU_Pet_Supplies&hash=item1c16600627


----------



## rhysmachine101 (Oct 7, 2012)

Its not really the LPH you want to consult when choosing a pump- though I agree that a canister filter is probably the way to go, there is a specification on all pumps that I have seen called the Q height. It tells you how far it can pump water against gravity in mm. Really easy, just go with one that can pump far over your intended height. If you have issues, use a thinner pipe.


----------



## boxhead1990 (Oct 7, 2012)

Yeah head height. 

And iv watched that tute

Im looking at doing one about a meter tall

Sent from my ST25a


----------



## Twitch_80 (Oct 7, 2012)

Check the head hight rating of the pump/filter you buy and it will let you know how much it pumps at that hight. Eheim & laguna are both great but even a fairly standard aqua one will do it. It depends on how much you want to spend and how quiet etc you want it to be.

- - - Updated - - -

Careful with using a thinner pipe with some pumps.


----------



## boxhead1990 (Oct 8, 2012)

thinner pipe would restrict the flow and make it chatter from my experiance


----------



## mudgudgeon (Oct 12, 2012)

Canister filters are easy to take outside to clean, but I prefer a sump type filter.
Cheap canister filters can have limited head height.
With pond pumps, as the head height increases, litres per hour will drop.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Oct 12, 2012)

I would use a sedra 1000 pond pump. They have a sponge filter and pump 1000 litres an hour with a head height of 2.4 metres and adjustable flow rate. I used the 800 in a waterfall setup at work. They have a 2 year warranty and come with numerous fittings to run different tubes etc off.


----------



## davobmx (Oct 12, 2012)

heres my water feature i made outa bordem.
Carpet python setup waterfeature. - YouTube
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...on-42/home-made-water-feature-looking-179376/


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Oct 12, 2012)

Just be careful your enclosures humidity doesnt go thru the roof and negatively effect your snake? With a running water system in an enclosure at out temps in qld (with high humidity in summer anyway) you would need lots of ventilation so the water doesnt condensate on the inside of the enclosure.

As for a pump, you need low pressure low/med volume.... otherwise you will end up with a fountain in the enclosure :shock: A way around water 'jetting' out of the hose, even with a small pump, is to increase the hose size as the water rises. Example: if the pump has an 8mm outlet hos bayonette, fit 300mm of 8mm hose, then join it to a 10mm hose then join that to a 13,, hose to end up in the top reservoir. This way the water will just spill out of the end of the hose with hardly any pressure, rather than want to squirt out


----------



## boxhead1990 (Oct 13, 2012)

Cheers I had tjat bit worked out already theres already plenty of ventilation there 6 inlet vents and a big one up top 

Sent from my ST25a


----------

